# Massive LL Hybrid



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

I was fishing the evening bite yesterday on Livingston and had two rods in my hands. I get a bite on my right and set the hook....it was like a brick wall with a motor on it. The rod got yanked from my hands but luckily I grabbed it as it hit the water! My son was to my right so I handed it to him who battled the monster. I thought it was a striper but the more I look at it, the more I think its actually a hybrid which surprises me coming out of Livingston. It was just shy of 27".


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice catch and photo. It definitely resembles a hybrid rather than a striper. TPW website shows that they do not stock hybrids in Livingston which does not exclude your catch from being a hybrid. There a couple ways that hybrids can enter that impoundment without TPW stocking them. State record is 19.66 lbs.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice Fish, and Nice Pic! Love seeing kids fishing!!!

That is definitely a hybrid. I have not caught one on Livingston, but know some who have. I prefer the fight of hybrids over striper. They are some bruisers!

Did you catch any striper near by, or just the hybrid? Just wondering if they were schooling together?

The Katy bass pro has a replica mount of the state record hybrid and the Beacon Bay store has a collection of beautiful mounts caught by Medowlark. One of them is a huge hybrid caught in Livingston. Swing by there and take a look next time!


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Holy cow. Great looking fish. Congrats


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A sunshine Hybrid. the result of a white bass female and a pure striper male. They occur regularly during the white bass spawn in the Trinity between riverside and the Lock n Dam at Crockett.
Or it could be a palmetto hybrid stocked by TP&W in one of the upper Trinity lakes like Richland Chambers. TP&W uses female striper female and WB males for this F1 cross.
Either way they are hard fighters and great sport fish.
A yes, they run with both the stripers and white bass.


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Very helpful. A striper fights hard, but this was like a striper on steroids. We caught several other stripers along with this he was definitely running with stripers based on the fish finder.

That 19 lber caught by Meadowlark must have been an absolute brute!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome fish , I caught a 26 incher a few years back mixed in with schooling Stripers . SS and Scotty Davis both landed a couple Stripers a each while I was fighting it. We have caught a couple North of 190 in the winter time. They are all fight.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks just like the dbullard caught with me and Scotty, I think his crossed the 28" line.
Scotty and I both had time to catch a couple of stripers each, plus I had to retie before he could get it in, they do fight!
Congrats on an awesome Wiper!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Must have posted mine when Dwayne was posting his, so it must have been 26" and that would make yours the biggest i have ever heard of in the lake.


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Good thing you have friends to keep you honest!!

Loy - I caught it where we saw each other in the AM.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Dang! That thing may actually be a lake record! If it weighed more than 12.88 lbs, it IS the lake record!


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow! Thank kinda opens up a whole new Lake Livingston can o' worms! Something to look forward to, knowing they're out there.
Congrats on the catch... that's certainly a lasting memory for your son!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I believe the one you posted is much better, but this one was fun.
I don't know if they are natural or come from stockings in the lakes up toward DFW.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

WBF - That one recent?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

CarolinaPartimer said:


> WBF - That one recent?


 No, not sure how old but very old.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a beautiful fish. cCngratulations to you and your son on a fine Catch.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

The 19lb fish pic was the one in Katy Bass pro.

I think Medowlark's fish was in the 12lb class.

I caught a 27" hybrid this spring out of Somerville and it weighed near 9lbs. The fish y'all caught looks bigger! Did you get a weight?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep creeper some fish there, bet that boy had a time with it.
IHO the one in whitebassfishers pic is the other kind of hybrid one with a striper mamma they look more like a striper where the wipers look like a white bass on steroids.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice hybrid Creeker. 

I went back through my fishing logs...and fading memory, LOL...and can offer these facts to you for comparison:

1) Best Hybrid from lake posted on 2cool : by Raysor in a post that stated it was 28 inches, no weight given as I recall. 

2) Best Years for Hybrids on the lake: 2010, 2011

3) Best Months for Hybrids on the lake: Aug. - Oct. 

4) My personal best hybrids: 1) 27.5 inches, 11.5 pounds (below the dam), 2) 27 inches, 10.5 pounds (lake) 3) 26.5 inches 10 pounds (lake) 4) several others 26 inches (lake)

5) Water body record : 28 inches and 12.88 pounds (below the dam) 

From the above data and other experiences with hybrids, I would guess yours was about 10 pounds, give or take a little....a very fine hybrid, indeed. Congrats.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice hybrid to bad the stripers do not get as fat as those hybrids do. They should stock hybrids in lake Livingston they would get huge if there were a bunch of them in there. The stripers look a little skinny compared to the hybrids. TPW should open there eyes and realize that Lake livingston would be a much better hybrid lake than a striper lake sure you can catch stripers but they are never the size that they could reach in a lake more suited to them.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I was waiting for Sunbeam to chime in. Great catch, awesome fish!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't get a weight on him but did measure how wide he was - 8". Not sure if that measurement is enough to get an estimate on the weight.

Meadowlark - your logs are amazing.....

Thanks for the compliments on the fish - my son had to take some advil because his face hurt from smiling so much with the thought that he had caught one of the biggest hybrids on the lake.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

FISHROADIE said:


> ... They should stock hybrids in lake Livingston they would get huge if there were a bunch of them in there. The stripers look a little skinny compared to the hybrids. TPW should open there eyes and realize that Lake livingston would be a much better hybrid lake than a striper lake ...


 FISHROADIE,

You are correct in your assessment of the hybrid's likely thriving in Lake Livingston...but you are totally incorrect about "open their eyes".

TPWD long ago made a deliberate and studied decision to NOT stock hybrids in Livingston primarily because they are committed to maintaining the pure strain of striped bass in the watershed.

I have tried many times, the latest this spring to get them to reconsider. I have even offered to underwrite the cost of hybrid stockings and to initiate and operate a private stocking program patterned after others in the State. Each time the refusal has been polite but firm.

"The regional director in charge of the striper and hybrid striper program  confirmed that the policy remains the same for Livingston (pure striped bass only).
TPWD has always shied away from stocking hybrid there because it is our striped bass broodfish source and there have always been worries about contaminating the genetics of the pure striped bass."

The above quote is from a TPWD biologist and was in response to an inquiry I made along with LLA this spring.

I have talked in the past with biologists who believe there is a chance, although very remote, that we may have (still) some strain of the original gulf coast striped bass...the one that was the basis for commercial striped bass fishing in our Texas bays including Galveston Bay, years ago. Because of that, they insist on not doing anything to jeopardize that remote chance.

I kind of have to agree with that thinking, although I personally believe its so remote that we should be allowed to stock hybrids.

Maybe some day...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

creeker said:


> ...
> Meadowlark - your logs are amazing.....
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the fish - my son had to take some advil because his face hurt from smiling so much with the thought that he had caught one of the biggest hybrids on the lake.


No, that was the largest hybrid ever caught by a junior angler on Livingston.

Please consider filing for the junior water body record for him. My grandson has the striper record and I can tell you that it is a source of great pride for him and has been since 2011. Your son will forever have that memory officially recorded...priceless.

I don't know if Ron will accept your application without a weight or a picture with the length showing. They need both to certify...but at a minimum your son will receive a big fish award and possibly fish of the month.

Please consider applying...trust me your son will be forever grateful.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats on a super nice catch!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

That would be really cool for your son!!!

I've got my sites on a lake record this year for my son! There is one in particular that I think he can sneak away with this winter. I caught 2 in the same day that would have easily taken it. He couldnt go with me that day or he would have had it. My friend on another boat and I caught several that day pushing the youth record! I like to look up the records for each lake we plan to fish just incase...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

big D. said:


> That would be really cool for your son!!!
> 
> I've got my sites on a lake record this year for my son! There is one in particular that I think he can sneak away with this winter. I caught 2 in the same day that would have easily taken it. He couldnt go with me that day or he would have had it. My friend on another boat and I caught several that day pushing the youth record! I like to look up the records for each lake we plan to fish just incase...


 You are a good man big D. The kids are our future and everything we can do to help them is a great thing. Filing for a record is easy...and it means so much to the young. Got get 'em!!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I ve only caught one hybird on LL but it was a wonderful experience. I should have recorded it....it might be on my post somewhere. A memory one won't forget...


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a fine hybrid you have there. I consider them to be in an "exceptional class" when they start to get that big hump right behind their head like the one in the picture. Great Fish!


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

In March 2010 I was running South down the river channel and just as I went under the 190 bridge I saw fish schooling on top on the East side of the river channel. I stopped, dropped my trolling motor and fired a 3/4 oz Rattletrap into the melee, make about 2 cranks of the reel handle and dang near got my rod yanked out of my hand. That sucker peeled drag! In about 10 minutes I caught 6 about the size above 25"-28". First and only ones I've caught on Livingston. Nothing in freshwater can compare to the fight on a pound for pound basis. I used to catch them on Sam Rayburn late in the afternoons on topwaters in March, fishing along the East end of the dam riprap. Caught a couple that went 12-13 pounds. Wish Livingston was loaded with them.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice fish, I was the other boat out there near yall, Congrats!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Shurshot - I was wondering if you were a 2Cooler. You looked to be having a nice relaxing afternoon on the water! The boy was pretty pumped after pulling her in!


----------

